# holster



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

so, seeing that it is not legal to have a gun on your person for any reason in canada, i need a really concealable holster for my new g17 glock. what is my best choice for a totally dont see holster?? i think an inside the pants is probably the best, but i like a cross draw. any suggestions??? got to be invisable.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This forum is not in the business of telling you how to break the law. If you don't like the law, work to change it or move.

Thread closed. Check your PMs, *lazyman*.


----------

